# 24 volt to 12 volt adapter



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

my hyundai has a 24 volt cig lighter. i'd like to plug in my XM radio. any of you aware of an adapter for this purpose?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The last one I got came from a forklift dealer.... lemme dig a minute.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Here you go. 18 bucks...

http://www.allspectrum.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=532


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Found this on google,

http://www.powerstream.com/

It looks like they may have what you need.

I have never had to do what you are doing, so other than something they have, or maybe a Radio Shack product I don't know.:blink:

Edit: I was too slow on the reply, looks to me like MD nailed it much better than what these other guys seem to have, probably cheaper too.


----------

